# Soloist Carbon SL front der/shifting issues, Help!



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i had a R3 and just 3 weeks ago and i sold it in order to get my dream bike, another Cervelo, Soloist Carbon SL. i moved all components from the R3 to the SLC SL. the shifting in the R3 was flawless. no issues what so ever. crisp and quick shifts. Now, with the same components on the SLC Sl the front shifting is just aweful. it takes 2 or 3 pushes on the shifter in order for the front der to move from the small(34) ring to the big(50).

the bike shop has tried everything, but no succsess. last week the mechanic filed a washer (the one in front of the plate that the front der attaches to) in an angle in order to move the der closer to the top of the ring(50). this seemed to get the shifting a little better but not even close to what it was in the R3.

today, i took the bike back in order for the mechanic to try to figure out why this is happening. I got a phone call this afternoon from the mechanic stating that since he does not believe the quality control in china is what is supposed to be, he believes that the plate that the front der attaches to is misaligned.

has anyone gone through anything like this? do i have the LBS contact Cervelo in order to get ma a replacement frame?



this is really getting me upset. i spent over $4000.00 on this frame and i was expecting the same or better quality than the R3.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

weird


----------



## fortis4 (Oct 25, 2007)

*shifting problems*

I have a similar problem with my 2006 P2C. Recently, the bike will only properly shift from the small to big ring on a bike stand when the rear wheel is floating. Any contact with road or a trainer causes a lot of rubbing on the big ring. It usually will shift after about 10 seconds on a downhill but it will not shift on a flat road, uphill or trainer. If I move the front derailleur over I only succeed in throwing the chain off. My local shop replaced the chain without success and also couldn't find a reason for the problem. I emailed cervelo and was told it was probably a chain problem or I was applying too much torque while shifting. However, the shop called cervelo and was told they are having problems with the FSA cranks and suggested replacing it with a different FSA or shimano crank. Not a great solution.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just got my bike back today. i was told the cables has streched and that was the cause. i will find out tomorrow when i bike into work. if this does not fix it, i will ask for a refund and i will buy a R3 SL. they say the internal routing is the cause of the issues with the SLC's. i do not buy it, but, we will see what happens. i will keep up informed.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

sounds very strange, hope it works out for you. it could be a kink somewhere in the cabling or the cable itself that's messing up the shift. I'm not sure though, it will take a lot of fiddling to find out. Hope it all works out for you


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

*No Control?*



veloci1 said:


> I got a phone call this afternoon from the mechanic stating that since he does not believe the quality control in china is what is supposed to be, he believes that the plate that the front der attaches to is misaligned.
> 
> This is really getting me upset. i spent over $4000.00 on this frame and i was expecting the same or better quality than the R3.


Sorry to hear about your troubles. I doubt it's a lack of quality control though. You are actually the first person I heard of having a possible problem with the der. hanger on their SLC. If a lack of control was an issue with Cervelo, then this board would be filled with "HELP" posts. So, I think it was easier for your mechanic to point a finger and say "China" (like anything from there is sub-standard) than to figure out other possible solutions to a possible mechanical problem. I've had bunk products stamped with the good 'ol "Made In USA"..:mad2: 

If it is the frame der. hanger, than Cervelo should honor the life-time warranty and replace it. If this is the case I wouldn't change frames if you really like the SLC. Things are bound to happen. I can do a search and find at least one person that has had a warranty problem with just about any company. That's why company's have warranty's because they know they aren't perfect. A few mistakes are bound to slip through the cracks. A problem Cervelo frame is abnormal and I'd think your replacement frame would be fine.

Let us know whats up and when you get back to enjoying your new pride and joy...:thumbsup:


----------



## fortis4 (Oct 25, 2007)

*shifting problems*

I was at spin class this AM and a fellow cyclist told me a mutual friend (former wrench) had the same problem with his Cervelo and he had a "quick fix" for it. I will email him and let you know what it is and if it works.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

veloci1 said:


> I just got my bike back today. i was told the cables has streched and that was the cause. i will find out tomorrow when i bike into work. if this does not fix it, i will ask for a refund and i will buy a R3 SL. they say the internal routing is the cause of the issues with the SLC's. i do not buy it, but, we will see what happens. i will keep up informed.


Uh.
Cable stretch?
He had to make a custom bracket to solve cable stretch?
If the SLC quality control suck, why buy another R3?
I thought you were a capable wrench as well?

I'm sorry, all your posts just confuse me more and more.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

*FSA Cranks*



fortis4 said:


> I have a similar problem with my 2006 P2C. Recently, the bike will only properly shift from the small to big ring on a bike stand when the rear wheel is floating. Any contact with road or a trainer causes a lot of rubbing on the big ring. It usually will shift after about 10 seconds on a downhill but it will not shift on a flat road, uphill or trainer. If I move the front derailleur over I only succeed in throwing the chain off. My local shop replaced the chain without success and also couldn't find a reason for the problem. I emailed cervelo and was told it was probably a chain problem or I was applying too much torque while shifting. However, the shop called cervelo and was told they are having problems with the FSA cranks and suggested replacing it with a different FSA or shimano crank. Not a great solution.


I have the exact same problem on a Bianchi Ti frame with the Mega Exo crank set. I have read elsewhere that others are having that problem as well.


----------

